# لمبة led ب 16 لون رومنسي وبسعر مغري وضمان 6 شهور الحق العرض



## محمد عبدالله التميمي (15 مارس 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احلا فرصه للي يحبوا التجديد اليالي الزوجيه الرومنسيه ..
لتغيير الروتين الممل مع » لمبة الرومنسيه led ب 16 لون و الوان رومنسيه 
وبسعر مغري فقط بـ 70 ريال للحبه .. مع ضمان 6 شهور
وبـ65 ريال لـ 10 حبات مع ضمان 6 شهور
وبـ 55 ريال لـ 30 حبه مع ضمان 6 شهور







مواصفات led ;


1- يمكن تركيبها مكان اللمبة العادية
يعني ما تحتاج أي أسلاك أو محولات
على طول يتم إستبدال اللمبه العاديه بها فقط
و تناسب غرفة النوم أو الأبجورة أو في الحمام أكرمكم الله أو أي مكان في البيت

2- تشغيل اللمبه و إطفاءها بـ الريموت كنترول
يعني تتحكم فيها و إنت على سريرك ( تحكم عن بعد )
3- تختار بالريموت كنترول من بين 16 لون
منها الألوان الأساسية
الأبيض و الأحمر و الأخضر و الأزرق
4- الريموت كنترول يوصل حتى 6 أمتار تقريبا
5- تقدر تخفـّض الإضاءه أو تزيدها عن طريق الريموت أيضا
يعني مثل ما يسمّونها الناس dimmer و هذه الخاصيه من جد روعة
6- تقدر تختار بين أكثر من نمط mode
مثلا
إضاءة ثابتة أو حركات الفلاش أو الوميض أو
التدرج و تداخل الألوان <<< من جد هذه الميزه مررره حلوة (FADE)
أو ألوان عشوائية

7- استهلاك منخفض جدا للطاقة فقط 3 واط
يعني توفر عليك كهرباء المنزل
يعني تأخذ أقل من اللمبه الصفراء اللي عادة تكون من 30 إلى 60 واط يعني ،،، توفير أكثر
8- تعمل علي أي نظام كهرباء: AC 85-265 volt
يعني تشتغل على 110 و 220 و أي كهرباء بين الـ85 فولت و
الـ265 فولت
يعني ،،، تشتري و إنت مرتاح و ما يحتاج لها محول كهرباء بس يتم التبديل بينها و بين اللمبه العاديه و راح تنبهر بالألوان
وهاذا مقطع فيديو توضيحي
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVILtW...e=youtu.be 





[ أسئلة و أجوبه ]
السؤال الاول : 
هل ريموت واحد يكفي علشان
يشغل 10 لمبات مثلا و إلا كل لمبه لها ريموتها المستقل ؟؟؟
الجواب :
ريموت واحد يشغل لك حتى لو
ألف لمبه
السؤال الثاني :
هل كل لمبه يجي معاها ريموت؟؟؟
الجواب :نعم ،،، كل لمبه يجي معاها
ريموت
يعني تشتري 10 لمبات ،،، يجي معاها 10 حبات من الريموت
و ريموت واحد يتحكم في الـ 10 لمبات كلها
السؤال الثالث : 
ما هي صناعتها ؟؟؟
الجواب :
صناعه صينيه ممتازه جدا ،،،
و جودتها أكثر من رائعة
السؤال الرابع : 
كم عمرها الإفتراضي ؟؟؟
الجواب :
عمرها الإفتراضي = 40 ألف
ساعه = أكثر من 4 سنوات و
السؤال الخامس :
ماهي بعد المسافه لتحكم
بالرموت ؟
الجواب :
مدى الريموت مكتوب في مواصفات الإضاءه من المصنع إنه يوصل حتى 6 أمتار

الرجاء الجديه بالطلبات يا اخوان ولا اسامح من يضيع وقتي 

للتواصل ع الواتس اب ؛ 0580900023
التوصيل داخل وخارج الرياض 
اخوكم ؛ محممد *​


----------



## محمد عبدالله التميمي (15 مارس 2013)

*رد: لمبة led ب 16 لون رومنسي وبسعر مغري وضمان 6 شهور الحق العرض*

سسسبحان الله


----------



## محمد عبدالله التميمي (16 مارس 2013)

*رد: لمبة led ب 16 لون رومنسي وبسعر مغري وضمان 6 شهور الحق العرض*

سسبحان الله


----------



## محمد عبدالله التميمي (18 مارس 2013)

*رد: لمبة led ب 16 لون رومنسي وبسعر مغري وضمان 6 شهور الحق العرض*

سبحان الله


----------



## محمد عبدالله التميمي (20 مارس 2013)

*رد: لمبة led ب 16 لون رومنسي وبسعر مغري وضمان 6 شهور الحق العرض*

سسبحان الله


----------

